# Anyone stay at Embassy Grand Beach Recently?



## DianeV (Feb 9, 2006)

I have one of their 3br units on hold for July and although we have stayed there before its been a few years. Has anyone stayed there recently? I am wondering about condition of the units etc..on trip advisor some stated the units are looking pretty bad.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you get this unit through an instant exchange or did you put in a search request for the resort.


----------



## DianeV (Feb 9, 2006)

I put in a search request


----------



## Nancy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Last Year*

I stayed there about a year ago and thought our unit was in great shape.  May depend on the building.    

Nancy


----------



## DianeV (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks that helps! Its more recent then us. I know the location is great and we can use the size since my mom is coming with so I will probably confirm it. Who knows if anything "better" will even come up at this point?


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 10, 2006)

how long did you wait on your ongoing search?


----------



## DianeV (Feb 10, 2006)

Not very long actually..about a week..


----------

